

Ask HN: How you focus on one idea/concept? - kodeshpa


======
ThiagoBurgos
I say, choose the one in which you spend more time thinking about :) and if
there is a tie, choose anyone.

the important thing is to get things done, and this you motivate you to the
other ideas also. Maybe you could set a timeframe to work on each idea, and
put the ideas (with timeframes) on a stack.

------
rjawali
I also need advise on this, i am technically good. Working on multiple ideas.
New ideas keep poping and i am also in dilemma now which one i should pick
first so confused, looking forward to get advise and hear experiences of
others

------
jonchamberlin
Have an easy, quick outlet for new ideas coming in.

This will free your mind so you can focus on the one idea that matters. The
last thing you want is to shut your mind off completely to new ideas (that's
murder).

I would also find a like-minded friend to share ideas with. A smart person can
push, prod and alter your ideas for the better - thus helping develop your
creative mind.

------
krisrak
Create a landing page describing the idea "Beta available soon - signup for
early access" and get feedback, this will validate your idea and then start
working on the with most response, this will keep you focused cause you know
people want it.

~~~
rick888
I second this. If you get people on a list, you also don't want to disappoint
them by not coming out with your product.

~~~
kodeshpa
Thanks, I am technically good and passionate to work but when i start on one ,
i feel this new concept is awesome and i get diverted from main stream for
some time.

But if you think this formula works then definitely, i will try this.

~~~
rick888
I've been using this concept myself for the last year. After years of
abandoning projects, this seems to do the trick for me.

------
petervandijck
<http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/>

